# Why are Lionel Fastrack switch tracks so expensive??



## ToolNila (Jan 11, 2011)

I want to build a simple O-gauge layout for my son. I started with a Lionel Lines set from Menards that has an oval loop track layout. I now want to expand with more track, but WHY are switch tracks SO expensive?! They're going for $50+ for each switch! It makes me want to return the set and not even get started.

As an aside, how much in total have you guys spent on your layout?

Thanks.

ToolNila


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Well try looking inside.

They are designed for DCC plug in access.

You can read the manual.










If cost is a concern go with tubular O track and 022 remote switches.
Aside from starter sets the market is geared towards the collector and adults. I have paid for used cars what some of these engines sell for. Mostly it is the electronics.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

ToolNila,
I don't know why they are so expensive. I do HO model rail roading.
As far as how much have we spent, Well if fifty scares you, do you really wanna know? I've been at this for awhile so my investment is rather large!
Look for deals on the forum / ask in the trade section if anyone has some of the switches that you need.
Check on ebay they always have deals there.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I went the same route, and looked at the prices for the Fastrack switches, and I'm building my new layout with tubular track and 022 switches. I buy the 022 switches for $10/ea or less and just refurb them. I'm betting they'll be more reliable than the Fastrack switches and cost a bunch less!


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

I have spent more then I care to mention on my layout but its at least over a thousand.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

gc53dfgc said:


> I have spent more then I care to mention on my layout but its at least over a thousand.


Just getting started with TMCC and the Legacy control panel cost me that.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Just getting started with TMCC and the Legacy control panel cost me that.


those are for O gauge right? That thousand is probably just what has been spent on my 4x8. The engines top out well over 2000. I am also going to be building a new layout this summer so thats going to be another 2000 or 3000.
It is one expensive hobby for sure.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I though airplanes and boats were expensive, little did I know.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

I would still consider a boat expensive.

http://www.handcraftedmodelships.com/remote-control-50inch-titanic-ship-model.php
one of the other toys I hope to someday own.

Working on building a massive biplane right now as well. Just have to get the 300 dollars for the motor for it.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, the Titantic also has a limited lifetime, it'll break in half on the mantle and sink into the fireplace!


----------



## jbmombasa (Jan 16, 2011)

It can be an expensive hobby... but a lot of the fun is in planning the layout. And there's software you can download for free. Google Right Track Freeware. With proper planning you can also save money.

Plus, with fun software (layout, simulation), you can create without constraints.


----------

